# FWC needs to chill out...



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I just pulled up anchor in the channel that goes from Cervanties bridge to Traintressel bridge and i was right in the tight corner and There where about 4 other boats including a 30+ footer and FWC comes from under the bridge WIDE ASS OPEN. thats bullshit and real unsafe. He never let off once. He came sliding around the corner. I dont give a shit what was happeing that was that important but he should not have been going that damn fast....I really hope what ever the F**K he was that much in dieing need to get to was worth it, harming others to get there...


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Report it....


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Should have followed him, then asked what the problem was, and if there was no emergency asked him for his ticket book, boaters license, driver's license, and boat registration, then why he was speeding through a NO WAKE ZONE, and write him a ticket. :letsdrink

If he was going out toward the bay, I'd say there was probably an emergency, if coming in, maybe he was in a hurry to get off.... lol


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Those guys are @$$ holes sometimes! I was fishing at bob sikes a while back when one of those boats cut under the bridge. He came in from the east, I turned around to see my rod on the west side bounce SHARPLY. Luckly the hook didn't stick in the boat or I would have lost the rod! :banghead


----------



## fishinman06 (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw that FWC boat leaving over there. I was wondering what he was doing flying outta there in a no wake zone. He went to like escambia bay from what I could tell. I would have been pissed if he did that crap to me.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

I dont give a shit who the hell he was going to save. THat sorry piece of shit could have killed someone else driving like that. If he woulda came through 2 mins eairlier he would have hit the two kayakk ers.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Pink, instead of blowing a gasket on the forum, channel some of that energy into a detailed report to the FWC. That will hopefully have a positive net result. I would also ask for a call back from a supervisor or a written response. 



:usaflag


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Uhh, I agree FWC should'nt be flyin through there.. But what were you and all the boats doing anchor'd up in that small channel?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (3/16/2008)*Pink, instead of blowing a gasket on the forum, channel some of that energy into a detailed report to the FWC. That will hopefully have a positive net result. I would also ask for a call back from a supervisor or a written response.
> 
> :usaflag


i agree....bitching about it on a forum isnt gonna get anything done...call his office here in town and talk to a supervisor...then get on here and tells us what and how things were handled


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Please email the local FWC office and ask them to explain. They should be held accountable to the same safety standards as others in non emergency issues. SHB


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

all branches of law enforcement abuse their power all the time, not all individuals, but all branches. the other day I saw a police car turn on his lights to cross backupd traffic on brent lane to get in line at mcdonalds:hoppingmad


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

they sell doughnuts at mc donalds? just kidding LEO's...


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Get on the horn let the Cost Gaurd or Marine Patrolknow, I was on Fort pickens Pier Lastweek and there was a FWC officer was telling anchored boaters to abide by the 200' distance rule andshe washaving a hard time controlling the boat(over throttlingect). Then I over heard he say she was still getting use to this thing(meaning the boat)with Twins on it, as she was talking to the guys she was checking. She didn't check their fish because she was unable to manuvure the boat along side them. That was the first time I had seen a FWC boat w/ twin Yammys. Soon after that another FWC boat appeared it was a Tan Hull, the first one wasa yellow hull and I noticed they both had twins on them. I believe the FWC is attemting to step up their presence ,which is great, but maybe they should take lessons from the Marine Patrol. Those Guys drive a boat better than anybody I've ever seen! They pull up on ya, check your fish,license,safety gear,spark plugs,running lights and oil and be gone in under a minute.

:clap


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Why does the fwc need such bad ass boat? It seems like a waist of tax payers money. They could drive much less expensive boats that burn less gas.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

I cannot speak for them but if it were me, I would wave them on and turn to the curb, just like I do anytime they come up from behind. Just one question, what if it was one of yours they were rushing to help? The last words that would come out of my mouth would be, chill, back down, or respect others. I would want that boat to get there as fast as possible and short of losing or endagnering more life, YES, I WANT HELP AS FAST AS I CAN GET IT. For those who have been there more than me, I appologize if your boat was damaged for sake of an emergency, even if was not. If they were rushing to a doughnut sale, then shame on them, but most Law Enforcment Officers do not do that, most especailly since they are most probably fisherman and boat owners themselves. Just my .02 

Why does everyone have to be wrong all the time? "I dont give a shit what was happeing" You might one day. Iknow I do.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I agree, if there is an emergency on the water you need to either lend assistance or get out of the way.

I can't believe how many people do not monitor channel 16 when on the water. When fishing inshore at Ft. Pickens or any other place where there are a lot of boats it is not uncommon for mine and maybe one other boat'sradioto be the only ones turned on.


----------



## miztergentz (Oct 8, 2007)

I watched the Coast Guard sorta do the same thing today... I was on the West side of the Pass when the little orage ROCKET Zodiac they have goes flying out the Pass out into the Gulf.... he wasn't out there anymore than 5 min's when he comes ripping back through the Pass back towards the Base.... I thought it was cool seeing all that speed, but didn't understand the urgency at all.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A boat on plane puts out much less wake than the same boat plowing along at faster than dead idle speed.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *mpmorr (3/16/2008)*I cannot speak for them but if it were me, I would wave them on and turn to the curb, just like I do anytime they come up from behind. Just one question, what if it was one of yours they were rushing to help? The last words that would come out of my mouth would be, chill, back down, or respect others. I would want that boat to get there as fast as possible and short of losing or endagnering more life, YES, I WANT HELP AS FAST AS I CAN GET IT. For those who have been there more than me, I appologize if your boat was damaged for sake of an emergency, even if was not. If they were rushing to a doughnut sale, then shame on them, but most Law Enforcment Officers do not do that, most especailly since they are most probably fisherman and boat owners themselves. Just my .02
> 
> Why does everyone have to be wrong all the time? "I dont give a shit what was happeing" You might one day. Iknow I do.




What if he hits someone else and kills them? As fast as he was going they would have been doa.



Now I called Capt. Pauls show last night cause there was a FWC officer on there and he said the guy had the boat undercontrol and he was going to a boat fire. WHats wrong with this picture here???

RIght after i got off the phone the officer explained and said that the officer had it under control...explain you werent there.... Then Capt Paul said he was pulling out of his slip the other day and almost hit a yakk cause he couldnt see it going slow....How can that fwc officer see around a 90 degree corner and see a slim low profile yakk????


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (3/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *mpmorr (3/16/2008)*I cannot speak for them but if it were me, I would wave them on and turn to the curb, just like I do anytime they come up from behind. Just one question, what if it was one of yours they were rushing to help? The last words that would come out of my mouth would be, chill, back down, or respect others. I would want that boat to get there as fast as possible and short of losing or endagnering more life, YES, I WANT HELP AS FAST AS I CAN GET IT. For those who have been there more than me, I appologize if your boat was damaged for sake of an emergency, even if was not. If they were rushing to a doughnut sale, then shame on them, but most Law Enforcment Officers do not do that, most especailly since they are most probably fisherman and boat owners themselves. Just my .02
> ...




See, it was an emergency, I think it's perfectly fine that he hauled ass through a no wake zone. If your boat was on fire, wouldn't you appreciate them expediating the trip by about 10 mins by going through the no wake zone on plane? I know I would, andI think anybody else on this board would. If my boat is on fire, or sinking I DAMN sure don't want the people coming for rescue pussy footing around...i.e. idling along in a no wake zone...

That channel is plenty big enough for them to come through on plane, if for a rescue... Apparently, you don't hang out on upper blackwater river much!

I am glad you were concerned about it though, and called the show for some information.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm sure there are situation that warrant high speeds in the slow zones. How do they determine when its acceptable? Just curious. 

I used to rent out boats in Destin harbor in the summers and about once a day we would see one of the 20 different kinds of law enforment on the water that are there in the summer, rip through at full throttle, get over close to the bridge, stop a guy on a jetski and tell them to slow down because it was a no wake zone..........huh....??...

Like someone said, not all individuals in law enforcement are guilty, but all branches do it some time or another. There are idiots everywhere. Not to mention that some of the Coast Guard men are actually boys/girls that would be the ones out getting in trouble if they weren't in those uniforms. It was funny watching them cruise through the harbor on "lookout". There would be 20 guys on the Coasti boat and all were on deck taking in the scenary. Can't say that I blame them, but it was pretty obvious and didn't help me to respect them as proffesionals. 

okay I'm done.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

> *mpmorr (3/16/2008)*I cannot speak for them but if it were me, I would wave them on and turn to the curb, just like I do anytime they come up from behind. Just one question, what if it was one of yours they were rushing to help? The last words that would come out of my mouth would be, chill, back down, or respect others. I would want that boat to get there as fast as possible and short of losing or endagnering more life, YES, I WANT HELP AS FAST AS I CAN GET IT. For those who have been there more than me, I appologize if your boat was damaged for sake of an emergency, even if was not. If they were rushing to a doughnut sale, then shame on them, but most Law Enforcment Officers do not do that, most especailly since they are most probably fisherman and boat owners themselves. Just my .02
> 
> Why does everyone have to be wrong all the time? "I dont give a shit what was happeing" You might one day. Iknow I do.


:clap

i think the next time an ambulance comes flyin' past me i'm gonna report their ass:nonono

this is a petty rant!


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

Come on now, you can't say that you don't see his point. Ambulances have brakes too. And you don't see them going 80 mph through a school zone no matter how important their call is. Not to say that a no wake zone is the same as a school zone, but still a slow down zone...Not disagreeing here, just giving a different point of view.


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i support the marine law enforcement on this one


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *PaleRed (3/17/2008)*Come on now, you can't say that you don't see his point. Ambulances have brakes too. And you don't see them going 80 mph through a school zone no matter how important their call is. Not to say that a no wake zone is the same as a school zone, but still a slow down zone...Not disagreeing here, just giving a different point of view.


the only time i have seen an ambulance brake is when some moron pulls out in front of them instead of going to the side


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

i know what he is saying. i can't say i wouldn't be irritated if it happened to me. not to the point of gettin' on the forum and acting like ass about it. i could see it if the fwc came flying past him to pick his wife and kids at the dock. i say throw him a beating, if thats the case. give the LEO the benefit of the doubt, turn in your report and if it wasn't an official callthey willhandle him.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

"all branches of law enforcement abuse their power all the time, not all individuals, but all branches. the other day I saw a police car turn on his lights to cross backupd traffic on brent lane to get in line at mcdonalds "

I dont beleive this either. Been in Law enforcement 12 years and have never seen that happen. How do you know there wasnt a call at McD's. Did you sit there long enough to watch the cop order food and recieve it and stuff like that. How do you know there wasnt a silent holdup alarm at the McD's on Brent ( which by the way goes off regularly). Did you expect the cop to bail out and just run inside to potential robbery in progress. It's the cops job to use light s to get through traffic for calls of that nature and to assess the situation from the outside. How do you know he didnt pick up his radio and say it looks like business as usual and cancel backup units. Well since i'm here and i might not get another break tonight i'll grab a damn burger and eat it on the way to my next call to babysit some ungrateful asshole that likes to bash cops!!!!Dont start this thread again, until you have been out there answering calls, you dont even have a friggin clue what goes on in this town. This crap gets old on this forum....One minute everyone wants more done by the police ( when there shit is stolen) and the next they bitch about them doing their job.....
:nonono


----------



## redneckmanal. (Mar 17, 2008)

> *DoneDeal2 (3/17/2008)*"all branches of law enforcement abuse their power all the time, not all individuals, but all branches. the other day I saw a police car turn on his lights to cross backupd traffic on brent lane to get in line at mcdonalds "
> 
> I dont beleive this either. Been in Law enforcement 12 years and have never seen that happen. How do you know there wasnt a call at McD's. Did you sit there long enough to watch the cop order food and recieve it and stuff like that. How do you know there wasnt a silent holdup alarm at the McD's on Brent ( which by the way goes off regularly). Did you expect the cop to bail out and just run inside to potential robbery in progress. It's the cops job to use light s to get through traffic for calls of that nature and to assess the situation from the outside. How do you know he didnt pick up his radio and say it looks like business as usual and cancel backup units. Well since i'm here and i might not get another break tonight i'll grab a damn burger and eat it on the way to my next call to babysit some ungrateful asshole that likes to bash cops!!!!Dont start this thread again, until you have been out there answering calls, you dont even have a friggin clue what goes on in this town. This crap gets old on this forum....One minute everyone wants more done by the police ( when there shit is stolen) and the next they bitch about them doing their job.....
> :nonono


----------



## File_13 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have seen apolice officerturn on the lights and siren to get through a red light. He wentthrough the light, andtook the on ramp for the interstate. Once he hit the on ramp he cut the lights and siren off.

I have also seen them flying down the road, with no lights or sirens on, so I assume they were not on call.

To be honest though, I don't care. I run my fair share of red lights and I am bad about speeding.


----------



## PaleRed (Oct 2, 2007)

> *JLMass (3/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *PaleRed (3/17/2008)*Come on now, you can't say that you don't see his point. Ambulances have brakes too. And you don't see them going 80 mph through a school zone no matter how important their call is. Not to say that a no wake zone is the same as a school zone, but still a slow down zone...Not disagreeing here, just giving a different point of view.
> ...


When an ambulance or fire truck goes through an intersection they always slow down. They don't just bust through it. I'm sure if its not a busy intersection they don't slow down near as much, but just because they have their lights on doesn't mean that they put it on cruise control to the site of the call. 

I don't think anyone is saying the FWC had no need to be rushing to where they were going, or that they should have slowed to idle, but busting around a corner and then through a bridge is kind of like moving throughan intersection and if there are boats around I would say that would be kind of like a busy intersection, maybe worthy of pulling back the throttle for the 50 yards they can't see in front of them while going through. I'm done with this one. Good luck proving your points, lot of understanding people on here these days.


----------



## SCUBA Junkie (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't want this to get into a big pissing contest, or stray from the original topic too much, but I feel the need to respond to a few of the posts.

First off; I really think a supervisor at FWC needs to be contacted in reference to the original post. I was in that area for the first time the other day, and there is no reason I can imagine that would justify WOT in that waterway. That said, I also don't know what was going on and "the rest of the story" would be nice.

As far as police abusing power; yes that happens sometimes, but the running lights through an intersection justto get to McD's is just silly. I've been in law enforcement over 21 years, and a patrol supervisor the last two. Lights and sirens are not always run the entire response. We gauge the severity of the call against traffic conditions, distance from call, and proximity of other responding units. Some calls justify an all out, balls to the wall, lights and siren all the way response. An officer in trouble or armed robbery for example. A domestic disturbance, in progress might call for a faster response, but not necessarily running as hard. Calls also happen, then go away. Sometimes an officer gets there and cancels everyone else. All I am trying to get across is; don't assume. As close as we are watched by the public and our administrations, no officer I know would do something as bust a light to get to the donut shop, unless of course the "Hot Donut" sign is flashing. Don't get in my way then.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Hot doghnut sign....now THATS funny Wayne!


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Alot of opinions. I respect that. Here is mine....

Three years ago I was running a 31 Cabo out of Shalimar for a couple in Georiga and helping them out. On the opening day of snapper season I took the owner and his 5 year old daughter out. I decided to hit some deeper spots first for grouper. After that I headed back in shallow for snapper. I had a vessel aproaching from my starboard stern quarter at a high rate of speed. I was at 27 knots cruise. It was a plain hulled 26ish Mako. He came up hard and fast and suddenly turned into my path. I slammed the throttles to idle and came all the way down to a stop. The stop was so violent it threw the 5 year old into the deck from sitting by her dad. It was an unmarked FWP. I kept my cool untill he finished his inspection. After that I asked permission to board his vessel. I got on board where I could talk without the owner overhearing me out of repect to him and his daughter. I told him EXACTLY what I thought about his boat handling skills and about the owners daughter falling down due to that. I said I had no problem being stopped or boarded, none at all. However, his unsafe acts, and they were unsafe, warranted me saying something. I pointed out there was no way a small express boat was gonna outrun a twin outboard and all he had to do was parrallel me and motion for me to stop. Of course I would have complied in a flash. But, I wouldn't have had to crash stop. The two officers, one older and one younger were agast. I was very politely and quietly eating his ass out for bad handling skills. Both actually appologized for the manuver. It was plainly a bad move on thier part. 


That being said, if you have a problem with thier actions, take it up with them. Go down to thier office and ask for a supervisor. Remember, they are doing thier job. But, they are human too. Thus subject to make mistakes. I believe the vessel was handled in a haphazard if not unsafe manner. I would ask to set a face to face meeting with the officer and explain my opinion to him.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_lblLastEditedBy>*Edited:* Today @ 1:18:21 PM by redneckmanal.


Is this the same guy who doesnt pay for his shit, therefore he's a thief......Yeah your posts meanalot , get lost dirtbag.....heres the link

http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic79508-47-1.aspx


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *PaleRed (3/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JLMass (3/17/2008)*
> ...


THANKS...Some people on this just dont understand..JUst want to argue...Go get marrried, then you can argue all you want....I just wanted to let some people know what happend and to be careful for some dumb ass.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

> *DoneDeal2 (3/17/2008)*"all branches of law enforcement abuse their power all the time, not all individuals, but all branches. the other day I saw a police car turn on his lights to cross backupd traffic on brent lane to get in line at mcdonalds "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 you make your self look like an jerk when you speak about something you know nothing about I got in line behind him and heard him order. what do they ask about silent alarms at the drive in speaker? I didn't write TO GET IN LINE for no reason. if he assesed the situation from the outside he sure did it in a hurry. just because your an honest LEO doesn't mean they all are. thank you for being a good cop and thanks to all others.


----------



## Nitzey (Oct 9, 2007)

1. The no wake zone means no wake. Period.

2. Radios can be used to request assistance from others. (No speeding through no wake zones).

3. We boaters should always monitorour radios, usually 16. Render assistance when possible. Hey, it's the boater's code. Why do we wave at each other? To indicate we are safe, but once in a great while because we need help.

4. If we boaters help, the FWC do not need to speed through a NO WAKE ZONE.


----------



## Another Reef Two "Fish On!" (Dec 26, 2007)

I understand why you are very pissed! I have fished in Bayou Texar, and maybe a lot of people that are defending that FWC officer never have been under that train tressel. My T-top only has about a three feet or so of clearance towards low tide and if your not careful going around that corner you can come up onkayakers without warning. Everyone that is missing the point needs to re-read his post. He said that the FWC came flying under the train tressel around the sharp 45 degree turn hauling ass!!

I understand if the FWC had is lights and siren on and cautiously cruised around the corner then in the straight throttled up, but he didn't.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

> you make your self look like an jerk when you speak about something you know nothing about I got in line behind him and heard him order. what do they ask about silent alarms at the drive in speaker? I didn't write TO GET IN LINE for no reason. if he assesed the situation from the outside he sure did it in a hurry. just because your an honest LEO doesn't mean they all are. thank you for being a good cop and thanks to all others


I beg to differ. I know quite a bit about it. They tell you over the radio, you cancancel, because the alarm company calls back to dispatch to let you know if its a good robbery or not. How do you know he wasnt going to another emergency where another officer needed backup or a citizen needed help. The situation could have been cancelled as soon as he cleared traffic or pulled into McD's. I again will say , no cop working long hours needs to turn on blue lights to get something to eat, we pass drive throughs all night and day running calls. Do i go through drive throughs? Hell yeah, because sometimes , unlike what all the UNINFORMED think is we get all the time in the world for lunch. Think again. I dont care what you heard at the drive through. You dont know what happened at that McD's and what was said over the radio. After a shitty post like yours for an already thankless job, i dont need to hear you say it,no matter how honest i am. Keep backseatquaterbacking on a subject you know nothing about, it's impressive!


----------



## double trouble (Dec 18, 2007)

I spent ten years driving firetrucks (pumpers) and from the training we received anytime you have lights on and siren your asking for the right of way. There are times I see blue lights on and sirens bumped to bust a redlight. But keep in mind every case is different whos gonna not yeild whos not gonna see you and if theres an accident I dont think an LEO would put his or her life as well as the publics at harm for a cheeseburger and fries. I work for an alram co at this time and without revieling procedures there are times LEO will run and bust a redlight and turn off there sirens. Last thing you want at a robbery is some crackhead with a gun hearing the law coming and freak out and start shooting. I have had my days fussin with the law but yes they are human like us all not perfect but just trying to do there job. Most have familes like we all do just my thoughts so dont throw me to the sharks good fishing everyone


----------



## Lockout (Dec 27, 2007)

The FWC around here are @$$holes...Period. You dont have to agree with me but give it enough time boating around here and you will change your opinion.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Lockout, those are mighty powerful words for an open forum, just be careful, they do read this forum, I know the officer in question on this thread, and he is one of the best boat handlers i know... could he have done it different, sure, did he, No, He did it the way he felt he needed to. It is what it is...... These guys are police officers, every person they approach is potentially armed and dangerous. If you or anyone on here thinks they can do a better job then go for it. other wise go fishing and let them do their job. They are humans as well and they do make mistakes, and errors in judgement. but again It is what it is... either be part of the solution or part of the problem. From time to time there is alot of FWC bashing, but not one person has gone down and applied for the job and maybe hopefully try to make it better. I know most of the local officers personally, from the captain, leutinant, and down. and they are fine people with familys just like you and I. Only while most of us sit behind a desk or swing a hammer, they go out and try to make it a better place... notice i havent said anything about pay, thats because it doesnt matter what they make, it is not enough to put your life on the line. but they do it anyway... just my .02, :usaflag


----------



## RUSTY (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Lockout (3/18/2008)*The FWC around here are @$$holes...Period. You dont have to agree with me but give it enough time boating around here and you will change your opinion.


If you or one of your family members life was on the line and depended on a Marine Officer getting there, I bet your opinion would change very quick!


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Sequoiha (3/18/2008)*Hey Lockout, those are mighty powerful words for an open forum, just be careful, they do read this forum, I know the officer in question on this thread, and he is one of the best boat handlers i know... could he have done it different, sure, did he, No, He did it the way he felt he needed to. It is what it is...... These guys are police officers, every person they approach is potentially armed and dangerous. If you or anyone on here thinks they can do a better job then go for it. other wise go fishing and let them do their job. They are humans as well and they do make mistakes, and errors in judgement. but again It is what it is... either be part of the solution or part of the problem. From time to time there is alot of FWC bashing, but not one person has gone down and applied for the job and maybe hopefully try to make it better. I know most of the local officers personally, from the captain, leutinant, and down. and they are fine people with familys just like you and I. Only while most of us sit behind a desk or swing a hammer, they go out and try to make it a better place... notice i havent said anything about pay, thats because it doesnt matter what they make, it is not enough to put your life on the line. but they do it anyway... just my .02, :usaflag


:clap:clap:bowdown:bowdown:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

first lets start with the original topic.....If it was my life, or your life, or anyone elses life that was in danger, i have no problem at all with the FWC running balls to the wall to get there and try to assist(and you shouldn't either)....thats there job, get the hell out of there way and let them do it. Considering the boat is usually kept at the marina just north of cervantes, i imagine he's made that run dozens and dozens of times......and yet you're the first person that i've heard ofto get sand in your vagina because of it.

as for the officer using his lights and siren to get into the line at mcdonalds.......who gives a shit? shame on all of ya'll assholes for not letting the guy cut through traffic in the first place.....maybe like mike said, the alarm went off, he responded, the call got cancelled as he pulled into the parking lot.....maybe he was just hungry and wanted a big mac. It doesn't really matter......personally i'd of just inched on out there until i had all lanes of traffic blocked and then tookmy time crossing. I do it all the time because noone has the courtesy to let you turn across their lane of traffic anymore.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Lockout (3/18/2008)*The FWC around here are @$$holes...Period. You dont have to agree with me but give it enough time boating around here and you will change your opinion.


I have been checked by them a few times and have met a few at some of the get togethers AND just talked to a few on the street while they were in uniform. Never had an attitude from a FWC officer yet, going on 5 years. 

Guess being legal (as far as I knew the laws) and not having an attitude towards them has helped me.


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

donedeals right what do I know I'm the jerk, he was probably in a hurry get some where, or whatever. Thank you sincerely to all LEOs I know you all deal w/ alot and don't need punks like me giving you sh--. thanks for keeping our streets and waters safe:bowdown


----------



## 12345 (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (3/16/2008)*I dont give a shit who the hell he was going to save. THat sorry piece of shit could have killed someone else driving like that. If he woulda came through 2 mins eairlier he would have hit the two kayakk ers.


Im pretty sure your the one who needs to chill out.


----------

